
Ask HN: What market verticals are benefiting from Coronavirus? - akras14
The world is changing around us. There will be new winners and new losers created by this change. Which market verticals do you think are poised to benefit from this? To start off here are a few:<p>- Online marketplaces like Amazon<p>- Remote work tools like Zoom and Slack<p>- Food delivery like Instacart
======
superdope
don't forget entertainment - netflix, youtube, tiktok disney+ etc...

